# Dog Sports Expo *LOTS of picutres*



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

It was a blast, hot, but a ton of fun! We worked on our obedience in crowds earlier in the morning, Dakota did great and not once did he shy away from someone today! He even did really well with a young boy. He passed his CGC too  
A Krystal and I did a weight pulling demo, but the conditions weren't the best so we only pulled a little bit and cut it short.

Can you tell which one of us is not photogenic? :roll: 








Grandma got a little picture happy taking pictures of Dakota.

















































































































































































































































A friend of mine's(Fellow club member) new puppy, I believe her name is Teal. She's a cute little gal.

















































Pictures Krystal took.

























































Dosia jumping, he had a little stage fright at first but got better towards the end. I hope to be competing against him soon


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dosia at the demonstration.
You takin' pictures of me?
















Note the photocrasher in the corner.
























I got a sunburn :/ You'd think I'd learn by now.
















The carpet kept getting screwed up

















Dosia  I got to give him some loving finally








I love his little lip
























He's such a goober
































































































































Dosia saying please









Dakota was in the crate (to get off the hot cement) while I said hi to Dosia, the heat was making him mopey so I got him some Ice and did a few more jumps, and put a blanket over the crate for some shade and that helped a lot.
He's really good at that depressing face.

























Remember Camp Love-A-Pet? Here's a dog I got to help train during camp, a very nice girl named Rogue. I was excited to see that she got an active owner! It is extremely rare for me to see a dog adopted from the shelter again afterward. Her owner was very nice, and really likes her. She was giving all the dogs in line a drink too.

















And Cody, I love this little guy he's hilarious to watch. His owner loves to tease him, when standing in line he was barking and ready to go. Then he said "Okay, come on Cody, time to go" and walked away, he started to walk away and looked totally upset about it. He's the crowd pleaser, just fun to watch.

















JD is another dog in the club, Dakota and him dislike each other. Which is likely because they both get really excited, I like JD though, he's a nice boy. I believe he's an ACD/Kelpie, not sure.
























































Big splash









Hope you enjoy them.

And Krystal if you want any larger versions of the pictures, let me know and I'll email them to you


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

nice photos and Rogue is stunning!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG we had so much fun out there today  Thanks a million for taking pics for me  Can't wait to do it all over tomorrow.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks! It was a lot of fun, it would've almost been perfect if it weren't so hot. At least we'll be getting a canopy tomorrow.

Ooo I found out JD holds the Australian Kelpie record.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh cool JD was awesome, but not as awesome as Dakota that boy flies!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

are u allowed to have an assistant on the ramp? reason I ask is my dogs wont stay..lol


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a blast!! Those pics are amazing, Dosia and Dakota look awesome!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pictures , looked like alot of fun


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like everyone ha a great time. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

cEElint said:


> are u allowed to have an assistant on the ramp? reason I ask is my dogs wont stay..lol


In this jump you could, we had club members up helping the newer people with their dogs. In competition I'm not 100% sure, but I could ask for you.

Thank you guys! I took even more pictures today, so another thread shall be up after cropping and uploading and resizing:roll:

Thanks Krystal! JD and Dakota are sort of like Arch enemies. lol But of course Dosia was the handsomest boy out there, and the biggest goober.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO OMG he was being such a goob today in line, rolling over and trying to get belly scratches


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

These are great pictures! I cannot believe how high Dakota jumps! Isn't there a high jump he can compete in? It might be dock dogs that has that but I bet he would win my gosh!!

Dosia is just the best and so handsome! great job the two of you! I love doing events like that and trying to get people to be more active with there dogs.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Funny you mention that  We introduced Dakota to the vertical jump for the first time today. He was doing it at the max height. I forgot to ask my grandmother to snag pictures! Darnit, but others were taking pictures and they videoed Dakota doing the vertical, hopefully I'll be able to get some of those.

Dosia was a sweet heart, he gave me his butt to scratch.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> These are great pictures! I cannot believe how high Dakota jumps! Isn't there a high jump he can compete in? It might be dock dogs that has that but I bet he would win my gosh!!
> 
> Dosia is just the best and so handsome! great job the two of you! I love doing events like that and trying to get people to be more active with there dogs.


Dakota was freakin awesome, that boy can really fly, he totally made all the labs look bad 
We got lots of compliments today it was really nice. An older couple came up and gave him lots of love. They said he looked like their grandpuppy 


Celestial88 said:


> Funny you mention that  We introduced Dakota to the vertical jump for the first time today. He was doing it at the max height. I forgot to ask my grandmother to snag pictures! Darnit, but others were taking pictures and they videoed Dakota doing the vertical, hopefully I'll be able to get some of those.
> 
> Dosia was a sweet heart, he gave me his butt to scratch.


LOLL Dosia's such a goofball loll.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics!!! looks like alot of fun  good job D and Dakota!!!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------

